
Show HN: Simple Ruby on Rails job board - rorworks
http://rorworks.com
======
mtmail
It's a chicken-and-egg problem but right now there's 0 jobs posted so the
value to look at the page is pretty minimal.

I give the same feedback I gave other SaaS in the past: to get me to spend $50
I need to know who you are. Registered company address, VAT number or such. An
email address on a whois-protected domain isn't enough.

~~~
rorworks
thanks for your feedback. I'm a game developer. But lately I want to switch
job to web development. And this is the first website I made and published
using ruby on rails.

